# Baby Milk Powder



## chinafalconer101 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey All,

I hope you can help asap, I am in search of an milk powder called Similac Advance for my twins. I know it is impossible to get on the mainland, but is anyone aware if it can be bought in HK or know of stores in HK that sells international milk powder were I can go searching.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Amazing something so easy to get is like a treasure in Hong Kong. Are you able to order some by mail?


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Get it online regularly or one time sans shipping charges e.g., Amazon.com or alibaba. 

There are limited suppliers e.g., (UNION CAMERA HONG KONG LTD 852-2-30793 or Trade Kiddies 247 LTD 852-423473892) in HK, however once out of stock, you might have to search all over the island.


----------



## chinafalconer101 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information ... as we are struggling to get them to take anything else.

Thank you


----------

